# 1x The Witcher 2 (GoG) zu verschenken



## HanFred (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute

Vom letzten GoG Sale hätte ich noch einen Key auf Vorrat, der bis am 31.12. eingelöst werden muss. Wer zuerst fragt, soll ihn haben.

Habt ein frohes Fest!

Edit: Ist weg.


----------



## Nimsiki (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo HanFred,
würde mich sehr über den Key freuen!


----------



## HanFred (26. Dezember 2014)

Hast PM.


----------



## Nimsiki (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo HanFred,
hab vielen lieben Dank dafür! 
Wünsche noch einen schönen 2'ten Weihnachtstag...


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HanFred (26. Dezember 2014)

Danke, ebenso!


----------

